# Aquarena Springs



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

These fabled springs form the headwaters of the San Marcos river. Bubbling up at 72 degrees, this pure water is the perfect habitat for a diverse and fragile ecosystem. It is like paddling through an enormous aquarium. Many species of bass and sunfish, as well as some endangered critters, call this place home.

A recent trip from Rio Vista park, then paddling upriver, provided a perfect midwinter break. The fish did not disappoint. A tiny foam bodied dry fly, yellow and white, was a temptation they could not resist. The fish were hitting like crazy until well after sunset.

Let's go fishing.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

I used to dive there 50 yrs ago..!!


----------



## HillCountryBasser (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats where I got certified for scuba...fish EVERYWHERE...what an incredible place!


----------



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

Spring Lake, aka "Aquarena", is owned by Texas State University. You can buy rides in the glass bottom boats and also tour the area by foot. There is a museum and other points of interest that are well worth the ticket price. Fishing, boating, swimming, etc. is not permitted.

However, once the water tumbles over the spillway, it is a navigable river, and open to public access. In the summer months the river is clogged with tubers and swimmers. Right now, the river is mostly abandoned and inviting to anyone with a canoe or kayak. Make sure you obey the law and do not trespass on private property. Stay in the river and do not litter. Fish and enjoy. Catch and release. Take pictures and create memories.


----------



## JIM COLLINS (Sep 30, 2008)

*The San Marcos River!*

angelsmSpent the best 4 year vacation mostly on the river between '77-'81. Took scuba, angling & shooting, canoeing, golf, and even bowling and still managed to get my B.A. in business. Heaven on earth!


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

flyfishingmike said:


> Spring Lake, aka "Aquarena", is owned by Texas State University. You can buy rides in the glass bottom boats and also tour the area by foot. There is a museum and other points of interest that are well worth the ticket price. Fishing, boating, swimming, etc. is not permitted.
> 
> However, once the water tumbles over the spillway, it is a navigable river, and open to public access. In the summer months the river is clogged with tubers and swimmers. Right now, the river is mostly abandoned and inviting to anyone with a canoe or kayak. Make sure you obey the law and do not trespass on private property. Stay in the river and do not litter. Fish and enjoy. Catch and release. Take pictures and create memories.


Yep, the river is practically abandoned right now. I tested out my "new" jon boat last Friday and only saw a total of 4 people on the river. The fish were hitting like crazy. I caught over a dozen fish, most of which were large enough to fill a pan by themselves.


----------

